# How to get CPU usage icon to always show in the taskbar?



## SLLAB02

How can I get the 'CPU Usage' icon to always show up in the righthand side of the taskbar next to the clock?

The icon that shows up when you run the task manager?


----------



## Motoxrdude

O i know of a program, cant remember, ill look it up, brb
EDIT: Damnit! I know of the program on the top of my head. IT has something to do with clock. Like TC clock or something....


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/FDMInstallt.html
This program works, but it comes with download manager, just uninstall download manager after you install it.


----------



## OvenMaster

TClockEx, perhaps? I use it for the date and clock but CPU usage is NOT available when using NT/XP. 
Tom


----------



## Christian Darrall

no no no do it this way go to task manager then go to view and tick "hide when minimised" job dun, just remember to minimise not close.


----------

